# when to flip and when to replace rotors?



## 2ms (Oct 25, 2005)

My 07 GTI just hit 35k and the brakes are starting to squeal so I figure it's time to order some new brake pads.
The question is whether I should replace the rotors or just flip them. Tire rack has nice OEM rotors $190 for all 4. I don't autocross or anything so I'm not in the super high risk category of warping my rotors, but I still wonder if I should just replace them rather than flipping them (since rotors warp easier as they get thinner).
Anyone have any opinions on when one should flip vs when one should flip their rotors? Should I just flip them this time and then replace the next time at 70k probably?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: when to flip and when to replace rotors? (2ms)*

Flip rotors?.........I've been doin brakes for eons and never heard of that!...Resurface yes..flip??????????





















If rotors are not warped, nor worn to the wear limit..you can just scuff surface with emery cloth and put in new pads. Mic rotors when yu pull pads..the thickness limits are 22mm (.87") front and 10mm (.39") rear. Changin the rear rotors on MKV is a betch..there are special "one time use stretch torque bolts" for the carriers which must be removed and replaced to change rotors (did this when I switched to GTI rears) It requires a 14mm triple square bit..and a very short one at that (my SnapOn was useless)...bought a shortie @ Metalnerd website...getting bolts tightened again. (66 ft lb + 1/4 turn) takes a lot of grunt for that last 1/4 turn to stretch torque em!


----------

